# 2013 AGA Aquascaping Contest



## George Farmer (12 Jun 2013)

Hi all,

Please consider entering this year's AGA contest.

2013 AGA Aquascaping Contest

It's free and you can enter three aquascapes.

In many ways it's better than the IAPLC in my opinion.  

There's a good chance you'll receive actual feedback from highly reputable judges. There's several categories for different sizes of tank, paludariums and biotopes, and entries don't have to be from this year.

It would be great to see lots of UK entries. I think there was only a couple last year, which isn't really an accurate reflection of the UK's excellent aquascaping community.

Deadline is 15th September.

Good luck!

Cheers,
George


----------



## Ady34 (12 Jun 2013)

Hi George, 
when entering IAPLC, one question is are you entering any other comps and which ones..... i said no, would i be ok to enter others? im guessing the scape police wont be out in force?
cheers.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Jun 2013)

Personally I wouldn't worry about it. If you want peace of mind then you can always email ADA to let them know, then if you have any comeback you can refer to the email you sent.

There's an option in the AGA that can automatically submit your submission into the IAPLC for those that haven't already.


----------



## Alastair (12 Jun 2013)

I think they should allow riparium style set ups to be entered  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 Jun 2013)

i entered mine into iaplc and aga last year and it was ok. The AGA results come out after the ADA


----------



## George Farmer (13 Jun 2013)

Alastair said:


> I think they should allow riparium style set ups to be entered
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Hi mate,

There's a paludarium category that I reckon you could enter in.


----------



## BigTom (13 Jun 2013)

Almost tempted to enter the newly rearranged Bucket for a laugh... would be at a pretty major energetic and stylistic disadvantage in the main category though, and my emersed section is rubbish  ... still, got a couple of months to go, could possibly expand the emersed section and go for the Paludarium category.

Fancy wagering a fiver Alistair?


----------



## Alastair (13 Jun 2013)

BigTom said:


> Almost tempted to enter the newly rearranged Bucket for a laugh... would be at a pretty major energetic and stylistic disadvantage in the main category though, and my emersed section is rubbish  ... still, got a couple of months to go, could possibly expand the emersed section and go for the Paludarium category.
> 
> Fancy wagering a fiver Alistair?



 we can do mate. nothing to lose. The only thing is I don't think my photos are up to scratch from what i have of the puddle???? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigTom (13 Jun 2013)

Must be someone around your way with an SLR that could take some pictures of the new setup nearer the time?


----------



## Alastair (13 Jun 2013)

BigTom said:


> Must be someone around your way with an SLR that could take some pictures of the new setup nearer the time?



Was just thinking of whether to try the new set up and if I could have it ready in time. If not ill have to have a look through the zillions of photos from the old tank I have, send them across and see nearer the time if this one will be half decent. 

Have just done the registration anyway. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigTom (13 Jun 2013)

Ah yeah. I could have a go at processing your old pics if you want (within the rule guidelines). A quick levels and contrast tweak and some sharpening can go a long way.


----------



## Alastair (13 Jun 2013)

Sounds great to me mate. Ill have a flick through them all tonight and drop you a pm???

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yo-han (13 Jun 2013)

Not UK based, but perhaps I'll give it a try if my tank turns out the way I like


----------



## George Farmer (13 Jun 2013)

That's the spirit guys!


----------



## Gary Nelson (13 Jun 2013)

I might give this one a bash too


----------



## George Farmer (13 Jun 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> I might give this one a bash too


Do it.


----------



## Alastair (13 Jun 2013)

definitely give it a go gary, it would be good to have some of the good scapes from off ukaps entered.


----------



## Aron_Dip (13 Jun 2013)

Humm I might chuck my tank in the mix too .... I mean if there were a category for algae I would come first! 

But you never know hey...............


----------



## Pedro Rosa (19 Jun 2013)

George, i'm not from UK but will represent Portugal with, probably, two aquariums  (i thought that only one was allowed... thanks)
I visited the AGA site, a couple of days before your post, to confirm the date....


----------



## George Farmer (19 Jun 2013)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Achintya (30 Jun 2013)

this is the 1st time i'll ever send my entry in any international contest.


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Jul 2013)

Just entered


----------



## Gill (22 Jul 2013)

think i will enter the current one in a month or so


----------



## Aquadream (22 Jul 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please consider entering this year's AGA contest.
> 
> ...


Any idea of who the judges are?


----------



## Phil Edwards (22 Oct 2013)

Karen Randall, Mike Senske, Luis Gallaraga (spelling?), and one other who I can't remember at the moment. This was also the first year we pre-screened the biotope entries for appropriateness. I had the luck to be on that panel and wow, there are some REALLY good ones this year. I think we're up to 500-something total entries... I'm glad I'm not judging this year!


----------



## George Farmer (17 Nov 2013)

Results are out. Enjoy! 

AGA 2013 results | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------

